# alarm wiring



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I really don't want to have to pay $110 to have my alarm system installed. 

Anyone know the wiring schematic or a good walk-through??


I have a clifford matrix 1, it has keyless entry and alarm. 


Thanks!

(I searched the forums and found nothing..)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

i installed my own alarm in my 97 200sx so if you have any specific questions feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *I really don't want to have to pay $110 to have my alarm system installed.
> 
> Anyone know the wiring schematic or a good walk-through??
> 
> ...


i can get an auctual wiring diagram for your car but to ensure proper install test the wires first. for future reference i can get wiring diagrams for ANY car.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

hey can you get me a wiring diagram for a gti-r engine (sr20det)?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i dont know if i can find a wiring diagram for that engine harness but if you ever want to install an alarm on your own i can get you a tech sheet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

can you get me a tech sheet to install an alarm on a 95 sentra gxe?


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

ccroaddog, 
I was wondering what I could do to get a tech sheet.


My email is [email protected]



Thanks,
Jacob


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

sentra95GXE said:


> *can you get me a tech sheet to install an alarm on a 95 sentra gxe? *




yup give me till tommorrow and i'll have it


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Ack,

I am really sorry for being an idiot...


I have a 98 200sx se


Thanks, and sorry again : /


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *ccroaddog,
> I was wondering what I could do to get a tech sheet.
> 
> 
> ...



i got the tech sheet give me time to crop off where i got it


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *Ack,
> 
> I am really sorry for being an idiot...
> 
> ...



i just got your tech sheet give me time to crop off where i got it


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *Ack,
> 
> I am really sorry for being an idiot...
> 
> ...




sorry it took so long but my scanner wasnt working e mail you web address and i'll send u the tech sheet


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

*thanks*

Thanks for your help,
my email is [email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Just making sure ccroadag (sp?) is still around... haven't heard from anyone in awhile..

[email protected]


98 200sx se

Thanks!
Jacob


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

bump

still looking for wiring diagram/well written instructions for a 98 200sx alarm install


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

uum, bump for the last time before I give up and spend next weeks food money on getting an alarm installed that I could install myself if I had wiring diagrams..


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i'll go into work and pull up the diagram from techsoft tommorow, TechSoft is software put out by DEI the company that owns Viper, Clifford, Avital, Python, Sidewinder, Hornet, etc... it gives you pretty much every wire color and location you need in hooking up an alarm, I'll try to post it as soon as possible.

josh the best buy ho


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Man I would appreciate that soooo much you have no idea 




And by the way, it is a clifford matrix 1

Thanks a million and a half man

Jacob

[email protected]


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

1998 Nissan 200SX

Item Wire Color Wire Location Pol
12V white/red ignition harness +
Starter black/yellow ignition harness +
2nd Starter black/blue ignition harness +
Ignition black/white ignition harness +
Accessory blue&blk/pink ignition harness +
Powerlock gray white harness in -
Unlock purple/silverdots driv. kick panel -
Parking L. red/blue conn. above fuse +
Headlight grn/org, pnk/blue st. colummn sep. L,R +
Door Trig. red/white driv. kick panel -
Trunk Pin red/silv. dots light in trunk -
Tachometer green  coil, instru. panel n/a
Brake Wire red/green brake pedel switch +
Horn Trig. green/yellow steering column -
LF Win UP/DN green - blue driv. door A
RF Win UP/DN red/wht - red/blk white harness in A
driv. kick panel

This was different in the post, i used it to install the matrix RS2 in my 96, i had to bypass the clutch but hey what the hell


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

What do you mean by "this was different in the post"?


I'm awfully confused about the location of the wiring?

Where is the ignition harness? 



I appreciate your help, but I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't just fork out the cash to have it done by a shop (as much as I can't afford it, heh)


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

take the lower dash plate off, and then that big metal sheilding held on with two 10mm bolts i think and it's right under there, it's the biggest one, but whatever you do, DO NOT MESS WITH THE HARNESS THAT IS BRIGHT YELLOW, it's all air bag wiring and if you touch the wrong thing to the wrong place with that you'll trip the air bags, a man has died doing that at Best Buy


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

Alright, I've got most of the wires sorted out. 

A couple wires I can't find are ..

"accessory blue&blk/pink...... "
I don't see a blue and black/pink wire? Is this needed?

"powerlock gray white harness in - "
Don't understand where it is located.... I assume it is maybe in the kick panel?

Parking L. red/blue... ...above fuse +"
Where is this located? Above the fuse box? I see no wires up there other than like, for the c/c and potentiometer for light dimming...

I think that's it..

Thanks again for your help


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

> "accessory blue&blk/pink...... "
> I don't see a blue and black/pink wire? Is this needed?
> 
> "powerlock gray white harness in - "
> ...


if i remember the accessory is what gets power from the 12V when you switch key to the access. switch on your lock cylinder, i think its on the bottom row middle wire on the ignition harness, but i don't think it's used really

as for the power lock the harness is in the drivers kick panel as far as i remember i'll post agian tommorow night, because it's dark out and i can't remember and don't have my flashlight or voltmeter on me and give me till tommorow on the parking light wires too, sorry about the wait, it's just past twelve here and all my tools are at the shop


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

my car is in the shop getting an ACT clutch stuck in so i can't take a look at it yet, I'll try to get you some answers tommorow


----------

